# Bed Liners



## SWAMPFOX (Sep 19, 2004)

Line X or Rhino?

I was thinking about one of those do- it-yourself kits until I saw what happened to my son-in-law's. He is a perfectionist and followed the instruction to a "T" and his is lousy and peeling off. It is very thin. Thanks.


----------



## deerhunter75 (Sep 19, 2004)

*Line-X*

I have line-x in my truck and I love it..  It will take abuse and hold up.

Deerhunter75


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Sep 19, 2004)

I to have Line-x.. So far, so good..


----------



## dbodkin (Sep 19, 2004)

Line-X here too


----------



## Ga-Spur (Sep 19, 2004)

How much does this cost?


----------



## Nitro (Sep 19, 2004)

Line X - F-150 6.5 foot bed- $400.00

Price depends on size of your truck.

I am pleased so far. Blood washes right off


----------



## CharlesH (Sep 20, 2004)

*i would agree*

I think everyone so far has given good info, i have line-x and i love it, it's well worth the money spent.


----------



## Kdog (Sep 20, 2004)

I have an 03' SuperCrew and my truck went straight to Line-X when I picked it up.  Only cost me $325 though.  I used the one in Lawrenceville.

Kdog


----------



## TurkeyCreek (Sep 20, 2004)

i had a rhino liner in the dakota that i had. i liked it. it is a little softer material than the line-x, but it held up good even throwing loads of firewood in on it. it cost me $325.

i will get another rhino put in my ranger when i get a chance.


----------



## hpurvis (Sep 20, 2004)

Both are really good. Get the best price and deal with whom you like. My son had the Line X in hsi and a deer hit the side of his truck, after repairs he carried it by and they did the new side again and you cannot tell it. This is the one in Athens.


----------



## FootLongDawg (Sep 20, 2004)

Line-X.  Only way to go


----------



## Big Al (Sep 20, 2004)

I have had rhino liner on my truck for 5 years and has held up great. I did not like line-x because it was too hard and and stuff seemed to slide aroung as if you had one of those plastic ones. Rhino liner is a little softer material and seems to hold loads better. But either way, either one has a good warranty and will last a long time. Just as long as you are not using one of those trash drop ins.


----------



## Scouter (Sep 20, 2004)

Line-x is has my vote. Had mine installed in 2001  and it has taken a bunch of abuse and still looks great.  The guy  in Lawrenceville put mine in.


----------



## Niner (Sep 22, 2004)

I have the Line-X as well.
Mine comes up over the top of the sides of the bed.  I realllly like that.

No problems with stuff sliding around in mine.  I had a plastic liner in my last truck and will NEVER go back to that.


----------



## Toliver (Sep 22, 2004)

Line X here.   The guys in Dallas do a really good job and lay it in thick.  Just don't stick around to watch, though.  It'll make you sick to see them take that sand paper to the paint, even though you know they're going to cover it.


----------



## GrandSlamHunter (Sep 23, 2004)

I have had both and Rhino gets my vote hands down. Its' softer material does not let anything slide around and it resists cuts and tears better than Line-X. Nothing but Rhino for me.    

GSH


----------



## kcausey (Oct 3, 2004)

*Best*

forget Rhino and Line X
Find yourself a Reflex Truck spray on dealer........best i have ever seen....25 years of construction business (father) tells the tale.


----------



## bilgerat (Oct 4, 2004)

never herd of them. any idea of price?Ill look on the net


----------



## SWAMPFOX (Oct 4, 2004)

Me, neither. Please post what you find on the net.


----------

